
Impossible smells exhibition opens - rms
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/main.jhtml?view=DETAILS&grid=&xml=/earth/2008/05/01/scismell101.xml
======
rms
There is a pretty popular/mainstream story, but there is a strong element of
hacking here.

